# [SOLVED] sony VAIO laptop SO-DIMM2 Slot not working or disabled



## neo86840 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi All ,

This is my first post. I have a unusual problem
here it goes.

I bought a New 1GB RAM for my laptop (config below).
From Transend 1GB DDR2 667 SO-DIMM

I have 1GB RAM already on my laptop and I wanted to add a addtional 1GB RAM to this.

Now my problem is its not detecting. (BIOS says 1GB no matter what).

I replaced the OLD RAM with the new one to check if the RAM is working but this working fine.

Now I figured tht the second SO-DIMM slot is either disabled on not working.

1. If it is Disabled how can I enable it ?
2. If its not working then what should I do ?



*laptop configuration*
Sony VAIO VGN-C25G
Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology
•Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T5500 (1.66GHz)
•Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
•Intel® 945PM Express Chipset
1GB RAM (Default)
Windows Vista.
Processor System Bus 667MHz
Memory Bus 533MHz
Graphics Accelerator - NVIDIA® GeForce® Go 7400 notebook graphics processing unit (GPU)
Hard Disk - 80GB

Any Help is really appriciated
Thanks


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: sony VAIO laptop SO-DIMM2 Slot not working or disabled*

The ram you bought seems to have a compatibility issue with the 
ram you have installed. They dont play well together,,probably a 
voltage issue, more than likely. Try to buy the same brand of ram
and double check voltages. With some boards you may be able
to go into bios and manipulate voltages, but Im not a big fan of that
or experienced enough to feel safe doing that.


----------



## neo86840 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: sony VAIO laptop SO-DIMM2 Slot not working or disabled*

Thx for your reply manic,

Actually I tried with only one RAM in SO-DIMM2 (second slot).
with both old and the new RAM, both dont work in the second slot.

so is it SO-DIMM issue.??


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: sony VAIO laptop SO-DIMM2 Slot not working or disabled*

Read the manual, might be a population rule, or it may be a dead
slot....


----------



## neo86840 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: sony VAIO laptop SO-DIMM2 Slot not working or disabled*

Whats a "population rule" issue ?

*Dead Slot * ... 
Thts scary ... 

I talked to the VAIO hardware services guy .. 
Ill post it once I get the issue rectified.

_*If its a DEAD slot can it be rectified .. ?*_


----------



## neo86840 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: sony VAIO laptop SO-DIMM2 Slot not working or disabled*

found the problem ... was not the DIMM issue ..
the RAM had not fit properly in the Slot .. 
My Fault .. sorry for the trouble .. 
And thx for all the help ...


----------

